# Marin Eldridge Grade Stahl MTB - Retro Kult Klassiker



## Parolli (11. Juni 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marin-Eldridge-G...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item35b2d353e4


Zum Verkauf steht ein

1994 Marin Eldrige Grande Stahl MTB
damals eines der High End Mountainbikes.

Für das Alter in einem Top Zustand, wurde komplett überholt.

White Brothers Kurbeln mit neuen Kettenblättern, das kleine aus Titan!
Neue 7-fach XTR Kassette und Kette!
Zoom Stahl Stütze, Flite Sattel, neue IRC Notos Redwall Reifen 2.1
Mavic M400 Felgen mit Shimano LX Naben.
Ansonsten alle Original Teile. Das einzige aktuelle Teil sind die Lizard Skins Lock on Grips (neu)
Beim hinteren Shifter sind die Anschläge verstellt, kriegt jede Werkstatt oder Hobbyschrauber wieder hin!

Gewicht dürfte zwischen 10 und 11kg liegen.
Damaliger Neupreis lag über 2500 Mark

Das Bike darf gerne in Lindau Probe gefahren werden!


----------

